# Poured Concrete foundation basement walls--paint?



## Dokota99 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have house, with pour concert foundation basement walls.

Plus 15 years in years.

I would like to paint the concert walls white but in not sure what brand or
type of paint would work best.

The house is in Vermont, and there has be no water problems since the
house was built. I just want brighten up the basement.

Also, do people often paint the bare wood of there open ceiling floor joists basement ceiling?

Thank!


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Would you like to proofread you post before posting it?


----------



## Dokota99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, TRUEPRO:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Call a local paint store and ask what paint would be best for your 15 year old basement walls---

There are some good concrete paints,but you will not find them at a big store like The Home Depot.

As to painting the bottom of your floor joists---it's done all the time---rent a paint pump for that job--Your local paint store rents them---Messy job--so cover the floors well---paint the joists first--then the walls--so you don't mess up the walls--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Moved this to 'painting' for you---


----------



## Dokota99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, oh'mike.

The word is concrete to all others. :whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fixed the title for you---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Usually a Block Filler is used first and then you can put on any paint you want.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

TRUEPRO said:


> Would you like to proofread you post before posting it?


And you? Those that live in glass houses should not throw rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Usually a Block Filler is used first and then you can put on any paint you want.


:thumbsup: And they are stinky and usually alcohol based so make sure you have plenty of ventilation and wear an aspirator with the appropriate cartridge. They are also thick so you will need a four inch brush and fat roller cover. Your wrists will get a work out.

You should etch off any effluence on the surface of the concrete and clean and prep thoroughly before you start. Ask the paint store for a rec to match your situation.

Ditto on spraying the open wood framing in the ceiling. You will need to seal and prime it like any paint job. Then apply two coats. I would use a flat or low sheen paint. 

I know some who have had luck cheating and using something like Sherwin Williams Woodscapes Acrylic Solid Stain. It is an exterior product but requires no priming. You can get it mixed to any color.


----------



## Dokota99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, *sdsester*. for your most useful post.


----------

